# Friday Night D&D San Diego



## Nightstorm (Mar 31, 2005)

A group of us will be meeting to discuss starting a Friday night D&D group.
It will be This Friday(1st) at the Hillcrest Starbucks on University Avenue down by the center.


----------



## Nightstorm (Mar 31, 2005)

Nightstorm said:
			
		

> A group of us will be meeting to discuss starting a Friday night D&D group.
> It will be This Friday(1st) at the Hillcrest Starbucks on University Avenue down by the center.



 none


----------



## Kuld (Apr 5, 2005)

What campaign setting are you currently using? Sorry I didn't see the post until now.


----------



## Stosh (Apr 6, 2005)

*Im in Burbank near glendale*

is Sandiago near burbank or glendale? neaar L.A.?


----------



## ergeheilalt (Apr 7, 2005)

Stosh said:
			
		

> is Sandiago near burbank or glendale? neaar L.A.?




San Diego is south of LA ... 200 miles south or so.


----------



## Uzumaki (Apr 9, 2005)

Stosh said:
			
		

> is Sandiago near burbank or glendale? neaar L.A.?




Near if you're comparing it to China or something. Not exactly a stroll down the block, though.


----------



## ForceUser (Apr 21, 2005)

I live in San Diego. It's about 150 miles south of LA, right on the border with Mexico. Nightstorm, you still looking for players?


----------

